# Installing Wheel well trim



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys I am installing the wheel well trim and i'm finding it not fitting that great. on one side there is some extra overhang, I figure my options are either leave it as is or trim it. What are some things you guys have done? I will attach a couple photos so you see what I am dealing with. 

thanks for the help

Scott


----------

